# Ms Walter needs a home



## Virgo062 (May 18, 2016)

Ok so we don't raise pigeons so I don't know very much about them. We rescue wildlife and this is our first pigeon. We named her Walter because when we got her we didn't know the difference and hubby thought Walter pigeon was funny. Anyway she's a young racer. She is tagged ( we don't know how to get the tags off) but apparently her owner didn't want her back. We live in the North Ga area and she really could use a good loving pigeon friendly home. She had laid several eggs so she is fertile. Fertile myrtle lol. I will upload some pictures if you are interested . She is such a affectionate bird. Changed our lives .
Didn't know birds had such strong feelings. Please help me find her a forever home. We will miss her but she needs to be with other pigeons. Thank you for all you do for these fabulous Pigeons


----------



## Virgo062 (May 18, 2016)

Ms Walter needs a home north Ga area


----------



## Virgo062 (May 18, 2016)

Can someone help me upload some pictures of Ms. Walter.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh, she's so cute.


----------



## Virgo062 (May 18, 2016)

Can you see the picture?


----------



## Virgo062 (May 18, 2016)

We would be willing to travel somewhat for the right home ...


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well Jay3 has interest in the bird and even has a mate for her maybe if you offered to split the coast of shipping only around $20 or so each, she would be going to a great home. JMO
Dave


----------



## Virgo062 (May 18, 2016)

Ship a bird? That sounds traumatic . Where does he live?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I hope it isn't too traumatic I just send 2 30 day old babies to Ny. for a race.
Dave


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Crazy Pete. Very nice of you. I live in Mass, but don't like shipping either. I have had 3 birds sent from Oregon at different times by plane. I know. Sounds crazy, but faster and safer. A little more expensive. LOL.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Your welcome LOL, I don't think you would have any problems shipping from North Ga. to Mass. they would be to you the next day using the Post Office.
Dave


----------

